# Draw Board



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

I am currently building a very high quality draw board and was wondering how many people would be interested in buying one. I'm not done with it yet but I know this thing is going to be sweet when it's done. I will post pics when finished.
My friend and I have put a lot of thought into this, and it should be the best draw board I have ever seen or heard of.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Whats it gonna cost and what is it made out of?


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd be interested.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

I would be interested in one.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

*maybe*

maybe, depends on the cost and how much more it offers over my homebuilt crude on.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

This board will be made of steel and will be very adjustable. There will be no clicks in the draw cycle, so hitting draw stops precisely will be easy.
We have to make a trip to fastenal tomorrow to buy some more parts so I'm not sure on price yet. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

How long before it's finished? Got any pics you can show now? I'm looking at the last chance archery press with the built in time machine to replace my xpress but if this idea of yours works I would be better off getting it.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Any news yet?


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

A "maybe" here too. I was just about to start building one, but if yours is a good design and reasonable, I'll save my time and move on to other things. Can't wait long though....................


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I found that by incorporating an "eye" for guiding the rope (which I can move up and down to allow for different nock point heights above the grip) I can keep the bow from turning around the pivot point. It simulates your hand and draw arm being higher than your bow hand. I also have mine set up on folding saw horse legs so it can be stood up to hold the bow and still be easy to stow away. Plus, with small diameter rope and only enough of it to wrap around the winch spool just once I don't need a turnbuckle at all....each click is less than 1/8" of draw.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry this is taking so long. I've been moving this past 2 weeks and just got my internet up again. I'll post info next week. Again guys, I am very sorry.


----------



## rdobias (Jun 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

How's the project coming along?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Did you finish the draw board.And do you have any pic's.


----------

